
Ask HN: Favorite Books of the Year? - kevinlou
I&#x27;d like to know what books HN loved this year. I&#x27;m about to hop on a 13 hour flight, and desperately need some good reads.
======
domnomnom
I liked Taleb's Antifragile. It presents the idea that by increasing
conveniences and doing other things which decrease the volatility of the
natural world, we in the end make the system more fragile (analogous to
increasing systemic risk). Where his book is interesting is that it discusses
the ways in which things naturally are aided in this volatility that we often
like to starve off (the markets are one example). He's a former options trader
with a PhD in statistics, so if those things such as epistemology, compounding
uncertainty, and the disordered nature of the markets and life sound
interesting to you, you'll probably like his books.

------
mtmail
> I'm about to hop on a 13 hour flight

If you need answers fast, the HN search feature lists hundreds of answers for
"ask hn favorite book', 'ask hn best book' on multiple topics, fiction and
non-fiction.

I quite liked the 'Ask HN: What books changed the way you think about almost
everything?'
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19087418](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19087418)

Personally I added the audio book 'Salt: A World History' for my next long
flight.

